# m2 vs SBE2



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my dad has been looking into getting either of these guns. i was just wondering what the difference is between the two.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Basically. 3 vs 3.5 and a C Note or two more for the latter.


----------

